# Jonsered 2054 leaking bar oil?



## babalu87 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oiler works fine and I always have some in the tank when the fuel runs dry but if I leave it on the workbench it leaks onto the bench, floor etc.

Any ideas before I tear into it?
Thanks


----------



## SWAMPY036 (Mar 6, 2007)

take the oil cap off when you get done running it. This will let the pressure out


----------



## babalu87 (Mar 7, 2007)

:deadhorse: 
DAMN, that makes sense, I will try it next time I am cutting "heat"


----------



## paw (Mar 7, 2007)

*paw*

Check for a crack on the bottom of the oil tank. My 55 had a crack on the bottom side of the oil tank, same tank as the 54. I put J.B. weld on it. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## newguy18 (Mar 18, 2007)

*response to leaking jonsered*

are you sure that the oil isnt just dripping from the bar and chain. i had that problem with my husky 141 and that was all it was. a more serious case i also have a little homelite that had a major crack in the plastic and i had to use a heavy coat of seal all to fix it. bill howe


----------



## paw (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello Bill,

Thanks for the information, however the crack in the tank was visible. Like I said, I put JB weld on it and so far it is holding. After using the saw I do unscrew the oil tank cap. I use my new 59 or one of my other saws most of the time, but I still like to use the old stock hot rod saw on occasion.

Thanks again,
PAW


----------



## babalu87 (Mar 18, 2007)

Loosening the top did it, THANKS!


----------

